# 2017 USCA GSD Nationals



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Should be a great event. Host site is really nice with food and beer on site. 

https://www.2017usca-nationals.com/


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Link doesn't work ony phone.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you click the go back button it works.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sorry. Fixed the link.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I am thinking of going and watching. Never been to a regular trial let alone nationals. Is this something spectators would attend all three days or is it something that only certain aspects are real spectator friendly.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

All three phases run each day so some are off tracking while others are in the "stadium" doing obedience or protection. Usually the busiest days will be Friday and Saturday.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I will be out of country that weekend, otherwise I would attend. Should be great event and a chance to see so many of my friends.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Too bad. Would have been good to see you.


----------

